# My Iron Man lighting effort



## martinh2 (Mar 7, 2010)

I recently started with my Moebius Iron Man kit and immediately decided it had to be lit up as the ones I saw on the net that had been looked really good. I am at the process of sanding and working away the seams after having to figure out the lighting system and putting it all inside. Here is a few pics so far. I will post more when I make some more progress.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Looks great so far. The chest LED is especially bright. After seeing the Avengers I think my next project will be the Iron Man Mk6 kit. I've been wondering if I should have the white plastic inserts it comes with in front of the LEDs but yours look fine naked to me.

Looking forward to seeing the paint job.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Maybe he left his high beam headlight on by mistake.


----------



## martinh2 (Mar 7, 2010)

*Headlight*

ha ha yes perhaps he did. No I actually do have a clear cover over the hole in the chest. I made a plastic tube (with clear cover on one side and LED glued to other side and glued that to the hole in the chest. I then painted the whole lot Matt Black to mask light leakage. I will most probably be continuing with it in a few days when I get back home from work. I do have some reservations about the painting though. I have never worked with Alclad yet and I only have the Black gloss base coat and the gold. The red I intend using Tamyia clear red. As for the Alclad I believe I have to use Cellulose Thinners. Can anybody tell me what brand or make in South Africa that would be ?


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Just pulling your leg.I'm sure that the final results will be spectacular.


----------



## martinh2 (Mar 7, 2010)

I am really getting desperate here with this thinners for the Alclad. Don't want to cause my airbrush harm by experimenting but I can not find celulose thinners here in SA. Would lacquer thinners work for cleaning the airbrush ?


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

I can't guarantee it, but I *think* that laquer thinner and celulose thinner are different names for the same thing. Can anyone confirm or refute that?


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Your not going to hurt your airbrush with ANY thinners, unless it's one of those plastic peices of crap! I bath/soak mine in lacquer thinners all the time!!! (Paasche's)


----------



## martinh2 (Mar 7, 2010)

*Thinners*

Only thing I was worried about is the O Rings or seals of the airbrush. I have an Iwata. I will try the lacquer thinners I have.


----------



## martinh2 (Mar 7, 2010)

*Help !!!*

I started with the Alclad black gloss base coat and got a nasty surprise. I have not done anything to the paint. Just pour and shoot, but then I noticed sputtering while shooting and when the first bit of paint was done I looked in my airbrush cup (See photo) I decided since I poured it to my airbrush from the bottle to pick some up with a pipet I saw it was full of particles (See second photo) Is this normal ?? Do I have a dud bottle here ?


----------



## martinh2 (Mar 7, 2010)

*All done*

Well, it was quite a journey with this Ironman. After the disaster witht he Allclad on the legs, I had to order another kit from Moebius to replace the legs. I could also not find replacement Allclad Black so I decided to try and use normal Acrylic Timiya Gloss black before using the Allclad Gold and Red. I think it came out pretty well considering. I am not quite happy witht he shading of the red, but hay it looks good to me. Lighting was a breeze, and I decided that I did not want to have any switches portruding or have to lift the model up every time I want to switch the lights on, so I seperated the two gears of the base, scratch built them where I had to cut pieces out and installed a magnetic switch with battery in the big one, while I put a magnet in the small one. That way, I just move the small gear to mesh with the big gear and switch the lights one.


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

I think it looks great:thumbsup: Very good Idea you had with the switch in the gears


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

I Like it. Beautiful job all around. The lights look cool and paint job is great.
:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

The paint job is amazing!! Congrats! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Grumpy Popeye (Apr 5, 2002)

Looks great! Despite the harumphing people made over the pose when it first came out, the kits does go together very nicely, and your paint and lighting just kicks it up a notch!


----------

